# How to bid big jobs



## puggus (Jan 18, 2012)

Folks:
How does a company go about being able to bid jobs? I read somewhere that I had to register the company with my local city hall. Does that put you bidding jobs all over the United States or just locally, or even in your own state for that matter?


----------

